# Latest OpenBGPD repo in FreeBSD13



## janakktrivedi (Aug 26, 2022)

Does anybody when latest OpenBGPD package 7.5 is planed to rollout in FreeBSD13.0/1 repository for direct update ?
It seems current OpenBGPD ported in FreeBSD is quiet old running version :
Name           : openbgpd
Version        : 5.2.20121209_4,1

Thanks
Janak


----------



## sko (Aug 26, 2022)

Ask the Maintainer or try building it from the projects official source tree and see if it builds 'as is' or have a look at what patches the port adds and apply/adapt them to the newer source tree. If you get it to build, you could also offer your patches/help to the maintainer.

There's also some (old) PRs open for this port: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/b...c=net/openbgpd&short_desc_type=allwordssubstr


----------

